# lets see your babies!



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

lets see those foals! under a year please, unless you HAVE to post a two year old
here are mine 

this is julie and my little cousine, julie was about three-five months here. not exactly sure.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Summers Legacy aka Lady. APHA filly.

Probably 12 hours old here -










Couple days old - 




















3.5 months old -








































4 months old -










5 months old -










6 months old -










She is now 7 months old and needs a photoshoot (hopefully tomorrow!)  This was from tonight -


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very cute foal pictures


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Heres my lil one  Cantina born in May this year first picture is her most current picture, others are from September.


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

Our 2011 Babies! They're all out of our stud, a buckskin QH named Shortys All Spark. (The colts are both for sale by the way...)

First is Sparkin Pumpkin, who is actually heading to her new home today!








Next is Niftys Allspark, our cremello colt. 








And last is our adorable little bay colt, Roosters Allstar.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

cowgirlnay said:


> Our 2011 Babies! They're all out of our stud, a buckskin QH named Shortys All Spark. (The colts are both for sale by the way...)
> 
> First is Sparkin Pumpkin, who is actually heading to her new home today!
> View attachment 82566
> ...


All very adorable


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> All very adorable


Thank you!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

kmdstar said:


> Summers Legacy aka Lady. APHA filly.
> 
> Probably 12 hours old here -
> 
> ...


WOW.she's gonna be a looker that's for sure. She's INCREDIBLY gorgeous


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is a picture of a Friesian foal


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

My haffy foal at 5 months (last year)


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Ghostwind Eclipse "Luna" 
Foundation Appaloosa









Ghostwind Cheveyo "Stardust"
Foundation Appaloosa









mi serenidad "Serenity"
1/2 Columbian Paso Fino & 1/2 Foundation Appaloosa


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I love the coloring of the last foal


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

palominolover said:


> WOW.she's gonna be a looker that's for sure. She's INCREDIBLY gorgeous


Thank you! I'm very excited to see her in the spring. I've never seen her without fluffyness...I bet she's going to be beautiful all shed out!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's a few of Merit. I really need to get some new ones, he's going through the weanling winter fuglies in addition to greying out, he's not so handsome right now :lol:

At birth















1 wk







6 weeks







3 months


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

GhostwindAppaloosa that last foal is stunning! Here's my baby, Tequila 6 month old Paint/QH filly. First pic is a few hours old next one is 4 months old and the last one is the most current pic of her.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

so cute! LOVE foals! Mine are all such characters. Just had them in the arena the other day for refresher tying lessons (they all did great even though the leopard is VERY impatient) Love watching them run and kick around after they are done


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

thay are cute! i love seeing foal pictures, the cute babies and the ugly little weanling, and then seeing them with out there fuzies, its so cute!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Heres a few of Rodeo....


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Heres a few of Rodeo....


 
OMG! he was such a cutie when he was little!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Evansk said:


> OMG! he was such a cutie when he was little!




Hahah, thanks!!! I think he was too!!! Hes going through a stage where hes just full of energy, and trouble!! LOL


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Hahah, thanks!!! I think he was too!!! Hes going through a stage where hes just full of energy, and trouble!! LOL


 
Haha doesnt trouble stay through all the stages! :lol:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Evansk said:


> Haha doesnt trouble stay through all the stages! :lol:


LOL.....yeah, I guess you have a point there!! Extra trouble then! ****!!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Okay, *sigh* I suppose if you must have one...


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

My baby Jet

First born!

















2 Months








5 months

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's our newest additon. Filly born 12-29-11.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

heres charlie as a baby
hes 7 weeks in all these pics


----------



## CopperPenny18 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awww. They are all so CUTE! I can't wait till our Irish Sport Horse baby is born. Our mare is due in MAY!!


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

thats so exciting i wish i had mares in foal this year but i dont, here is a new colt i just brought home the other day 7 monnths AQHA!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Gallop on I love your foal!


----------

